# Stream one scene, Record separate scene



## DoAGoldeneye (Jan 15, 2017)

At the very basic I'd like to be able to pick the scene that I'm recording. I could then record my capture device footage separately without all the streaming doodads so I can edit more creatively before going to Youtube with it.

If you wanna go nuts with it we could add as many tabs as we'd like to the Output section.

Example:
- tab 1: Stream to Twitch: Scene: "Current Scene", x264, 2500kbps, audio stream 1 "Mix"
- tab 2: Stream to local nginx server: Scene: "Current Scene", uses data-stream from tab 1
- tab 3: Save to local file: Scene: "Avermedia", NVENC, 20000kbps, audio stream 2 "Avermedia"
- tab 4: Save to local file: Scene: "Cam", resize to 720p, QuickSync, 10000kbps, audio stream 3 "Yeti Mic"
- ...
- Audio tab, like today where you can name streams and set their bitrate:
1: "Mix" 128kbps
2: "Avermedia" 160kbps
3: "Yeti Mic" 160kbps

You might, of course, need a monster PC depending on how you load this up, but that's our problem :p


----------



## Harold (Jan 15, 2017)

Not implemented yet for within a single instance.


----------



## DoAGoldeneye (Jan 15, 2017)

Harold said:


> Not implemented yet for within a single instance.


I am aware :)


----------



## Simes (Jan 15, 2017)

Three PCs. One captures the Avermedia and also provides a stream. One captures the cam and mic and also provides a stream. The third takes the first two streams and streams out to Twitch. Probably wouldn't cost much more than a PC that was capable of simultaneously compositing three different scenes and you can do it right now.

Alternatively run multiple instances of OBS, but I probably wouldn't want to try that. :)


----------



## DoAGoldeneye (Jan 15, 2017)

Meh, with hardware encoding I could pull it off on my current PC I think. But yeah, perhaps I can set up a multi-instance thing...


----------



## DoAGoldeneye (Jan 15, 2017)

Grmf, can't get it to really work with multi-instance... The video-sources are locked by the first instance.


----------



## DoAGoldeneye (Mar 12, 2017)

Simes said:


> Three PCs.


I doubt my wife'd approve that expenditure.

For now, this is a hobby. I already have three monitors, a PS3 and PS4, A 200€ headset (Sennheiser G4me Zero if you must know), an Elgato Classic, an Avermedia LGX and a pretty beastly PC. All that in a separate room with a nice desk and a comfy chair and a greenscreen behind me. And then in the garage there's a 42 unit-19" rack with a nest of servers in there. If I go "Honey, I'll need two more PCs for my streaming" she'll look at me incredulously and go "Ha!".

And that'll be the end of it. :)


----------



## DoAGoldeneye (May 29, 2017)

On top of that... the multi-PC setup would introduce significant delay to the stream on top of what Twitch does (something we're all trying to avoid and reduce already). It should be the other way around really. The stream has near-zero delay and the recording gets saved "eventually".


----------



## DoAGoldeneye (May 29, 2017)

It's really the "projector" functionality that needs to be looped into an encoder...


----------



## Synder (Aug 31, 2017)

I actually do the same thing the only solution I have found is to record on the pc you are playing on but use a capture card to output the video to another computer then add overlays there and stream off the second pc


----------



## DoAGoldeneye (Aug 31, 2017)

Sounds useful for PC Games.

For recording my PS4 I have an original Elgato Gaming HD (USB 2, has an onboard encoder but introduces a delay) and an Avermedia LiveGamer Extreme (USB 3, no encoder, but also no delay). I can record the game footage "pure" with nearly no overhead using the Elgato with the Elgato software (which handles the delay) and at the same use the Avermedia to stream with OBS.

I could probably even use HDMI <-> RJ45 convertors to send the PS4 footage to my server and record it there using the Elgato !


----------

